# New soundbar, odd thing happening after a couple of weeks, ideas helpful!



## Bonefish Blues (24 Dec 2021)

The time had come to send our venerable Yamaha soundbar to wherever old broken soundbars go. Anyhow, I bought a new one, this model, in fact (albeit the price has gone up for Xmas - who'd believe it):

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ound-bar-with-dts-virtual-x-10215023-pdt.html

All good, connected it up (once I took the ruddy protective caps off the optical cable - how was I supposed to know?!) and away we went, connected to my old subwoompler too. A feature I really like is the ability to bluetooth my phone to it and use it to control the bar, and as a Brucey Bonus I can play BBC Sounds through it at much better fidelity than Alexa's capable of. Well it was, until it stopped being able to play the radio. Not a problem, I'll delete and re-load Sounds. Nope, no dice. I was fiddling around when I accidentally fired up some random thing called Bixby on my phone, and lo, the voice instructions on that played through the bar, so it's definitely connected. OK, let's load another Radio Player app and just check it's definitely a problem with Sounds. Guess what - no, that won't pipe through the soundbar either (both Sounds and this one play happily on my phone's speakers, by the way).

Has anyone any ideas, bright or otherwise as to why my soundbar is sulking thus?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2021)

Doesn’t sound like the problem is the sound bar end but rather the apps end on your phone.


----------



## SydZ (24 Dec 2021)

If yo haven’t done so already try removing it as a Bluetooth device on your phone and re-pair it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Dec 2021)

It's odd though, because it (phone) still operates as a remote control when TV is the input, and when I go to play Sounds, it stops playing on my phone, but never 'reappears' on the soundbar.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Dec 2021)

Postscript.

I done cleared my Chrome cache on the phone. Happiness


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2021)

I am glad you sorted it out.

I discovered that my soundbar can also connect via Bluetooth. The trouble now is that if I am watching TV and turn my laptop on to search for something or just want the TV on in the background, the laptop pinches the input to the soundbar so I have to switch it back. The soundbar has also stopped switching on when I switch on the TV.

I suppose that I will just have to RTFM!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Dec 2021)

If I can be of any assistance I'd advise you not to call 


View: https://youtu.be/LE9LHtk0e94


----------

